# Air Hammers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson demonstrates some air hammer techniques.

More Fun with an Air Hammer | Farm Journal Magazine

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Many times I could/should have use an air hammer. It would have made life lots easier, and save some skin, too.
Good video!


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I also like the air chisels. Especially when working on old combines!


----------

